# CVS brand (blue dye)



## Ryeee

I went to CVS with like 20 minutes left on my lunch break December 27th after I had a weird feeling telling me to test again. I had a blood test done on the 21st and my results were less than two. I haven’t heard (aka read) great things about blue dye tests but CVS brand were BOGO 50% off so here are my BFPs. All pics were taken around the 4 minute mark.


----------



## Locksley27

Those look positive.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Look positive! :)


----------



## jessicaftl

I think that those are bfp, almost a week after your blood test, likely positive now if you went and had blood work done again.


----------



## Ryeee

Yeah. They were definitely positive. I became worried when I looked at them again long after the were dry. One line completely disappeared, only leaving the control line and the others had faded to very faint lines. So I decided I’ll take one last test. I had one test left of the CVS brand but I decided to go with FRER so I POAS w/ FMU and this is what I got. The moment my urine moved acrossed the screen, it was positive.


----------



## Locksley27

Congrats. \\:D/


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## mumof1+1

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Ryeee

Thank you ladies!


----------

